# Site Issues



## vs-Admin (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey folks! Just wanted to let you know that we are aware that the site was having a few issues recently and our team has been working to get the issues resolved. I think things are back in order at the moment although there is still some follow up that needs to be done with the forum software developers. Thanks for your pateince through all of the quirks. We apologize for the inconvenience!

Cheers,

Erik


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Looks like it's sorted now as i can view and respond to this thread.

Having the site down for the best part of 24 hours was a pretty poor show though.


----------



## vs-Admin (Dec 27, 2017)

Smitch said:


> Having the site down for the best part of 24 hours was a pretty poor show though.


 The tech team had to set everyone to use the default theme for now since the other theme was the one causing the issues. They will continue to investigate the issue with the other theme.

We totally understand your frustration. It's just hard when things break over the weekend because most of the staff is off so it takes longer for those of us who are working to come across the issues. Not meant to be an excuse, but I'm sure you understand what I'm getting at.

Again, our apologies for the inconvenience.

Kind regards,

Erik


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Glad it's fixed, but that theme has been working fine for months (years even?) Up untill the last couple of days.

So somebody somewhere must have made a change that broke it.


----------



## vs-Admin (Dec 27, 2017)

The site software has been updated, the custom skin needs to be worked on to get it working after he update was done.

-Philip


----------



## vs-Admin (Dec 27, 2017)

Smokey13 said:


> Glad it's fixed, but that theme has been working fine for months (years even?) Up untill the last couple of days.
> 
> So somebody somewhere must have made a change that broke it.


 Security patches and site software upgrades are the changes we have to make to keep site security operations up to date. These updates cause other conflicts from time to time with other site customization. This is what we are sorting out now.

-Philip


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

vs-Admin said:


> Security patches and site software upgrades are the changes we have to make to keep site security operations up to date. These updates cause other conflicts from time to time with other site customization. This is what we are sorting out now.
> 
> -Philip


 Regression testing required


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

This is the reason I write my own software, using 3rd party solutions has always been a thorn in my side.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

How would we know if TM is g2g or how to to warm oil without wet heat without the forum?


----------



## stargazer (Sep 14, 2017)

Oioi said:


> How would we know if TM is g2g or how to to warm oil without wet heat without the forum?


 Google!! Just a thought, i know it's new and all but worth a shot  .


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Paceprotein said:


> Google!! Just a thought, i know it's new and all but worth a shot  .


 I appreciate irony isn't always as clear via text but come on bro.......


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

I cannot post images in this thread anymore

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/311415-losing-my-dog/?page=4&tab=comments&do=embed&comment=6241885&embedComment=6241885&embedDo=findComment#comment-6241885

It just shows a file name instead of embedding the image

Test image to see if it works here










Nope, seems I cannot post images anywhere any more


----------

